# Go for eyes



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, it's said that when you do portrait, you should focus on eye of a model.

What if model is animal?




Somebody's cat 2 by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

Somebody's cat 1 by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

Somebody's cat 2 by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

They are my friend's cats. She's got several of them. 





Somebody's cat 5 by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

Last one, thanks for watching 




Somebody's cat 4 by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> They are my friend's cats. She's got several of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally think this is the best one. The cat is looking at you, and both his eyes are lit the same. In your first ones one eye was shadowed.


----------



## Underdeveloped (Feb 15, 2012)

#2 cat looks like it's modeling for you.  Good shot


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 15, 2012)

Public domain photo, but my personal favorite


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 24, 2012)

Eyes is very smooth & normal part of your body. So It take care and some check up for monthly and some eyes expert to give the tips as follow otherwise some eyes problem generate that's to take much care it.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 24, 2012)

togalive said:


> Public domain photo, but my personal favorite



I love this cat so much. Have you seen that Meme, It has     :3     and says Oooh it all makes sense now <3​


----------



## Bossy (Feb 24, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> Somebody's cat 2 by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr



This is my fav. Cross eyed kitty says wth. Watch your color balance on the indoor ones, orange kitty is orange ​


----------



## Frequency (Feb 24, 2012)

lovely cats.... 

I thought togalive's cat has ended its life for some ratty disappointments 

Regards


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 25, 2012)

Bossy said:


> togalive said:
> 
> 
> > Public domain photo, but my personal favorite
> ...



I havent! PM it to me?


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Feb 26, 2012)

Some more cats for the hell of it.


----------

